# Stash Busting



## UrbanHouseMouse (Apr 5, 2012)

Good morning and happy tuesday. This morning, DH looked at the 6 storage totes, 4 boxes and 3 bags of yarn on my bedroom dresser. Then he looked at the little plastic dresser near my desk, where my current projects are. Then at the heap of skeins in the chair next to me. Shaking his head, he says "when are you actually going to make something?":grumble:

So, I need suggestions for stash busters. None of the yarn is natural fiber. Some if it is downright ugly, to be honest, but even ugly yarn is warm. I think perhaps my statement that I needed 2 more storage totes for yarn was the straw that broke the camel's back... eep:


ETA: Current WIPs are diamonds for baby afghan, little princess sweater for baby, octagon slippers, pineapple lace prayer shawl, rosamund afghan, newly minted baby afghan (my own design)


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Afghans use a lot of yarn. Ugly colors combined with the right colors can work in an afghan pretty well.



And maybe find out if there are old ladies in the nursing home who coud use more yarn, if there is some you just want gone!


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Presents. Who do you know who would appreciate a handmade knitted or crocheted gift? What yarns do you have in colors/textures they would like? How much of that yarn do you have? Go from there for big or small projects, depending on how much yarn you have for each person/gift.

Yarn is used, and birthday/wedding/baby/Christmas gifts are taken care of for a while.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Two or three real sweaters would go a long way.......... :shrug:

ETA.....*whispers*

Did I mention that a rel sweater weighs in the neighborhood of 7-8 pounds ?


----------



## UrbanHouseMouse (Apr 5, 2012)

@WIHH~ is there a way to make acrylic fibers as warm as natural ones? I've never been satisfied with the warmth of the hats or mittens I've made. Acrylic doesn't exactly felt well, either, I've learned.


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

:flameproofundies: Knit DH a pair of underwear out of the scratchiest yarn you have. I don't think he'd say much more...


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I have some acrylic I like, but I mostly have wool. I had a lot of yarn I used to knit and crochet with back in the day that I got at garage sales and such, but once I started knitting a lot more with good soft yarn (not necessarily wool, some was better quality acrylic or cotton) I just eventually got rid of all the scratchy stuff in colors from the 70's. 
That being said, we have an afghan made of white acrylic of the type I would HATE to wear. It is awesome as an afghan. Don't be afraid of that old stuff for afghans! Some charities have things where you just knit or crochet blocks in a certain size and send them off, and they assemble blankets for veterans or hospitals, etc. You obviously got this yarn for some reason.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Granny squares. Use all the different colors, different colors as you go. Then at the end, get a solid like a black or white, or tan and do a row around all of them, sew/crochet them together and have your Christmas presents done.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

When I found myself with an overrun of yarn (though it was humble in comparison to what yours sounds like!) I laid out all of my yarn. I took a good long hard look at it, and if there was a yarn I didn't really care for I donated it. I'd seriously rather not waste precious crafting time working with something I dislike the colors, textures, etc. Then with what was left I made up a list of projects to make with them. Not all of it by any means, just to use up a good portion. I made up a list of projects, and those were the only things that I allowed myself to buy things for, and only to complete those projects. One of the things that keeps my hubby from complaining about the amount of yarn I have is that I make lots of things for his family members (my MIL went on and on to him about a hat that I knit for her for Christmas), and for around the house so he sees something coming out of the other side of the process.

Here are my suggestions:


Donate yarn you aren't crazy about to a yarn-bombing event, their popularity seems to be taking off. I think there is a big event coming up with people yarn-bombing bridges soon?
I second Angie's suggestion about the Granny Squares, if you like them, because they are a good way to use up small amounts of yarn.
You could also do some prayer shawls for a local nursing home or church, etc. I make mine out of acrylic yarn a lot since you never know about allergies or medical conditions.
Hats are good because they are quick to knit up so you can have some pretty quick wins.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

I make hats for Cancer Treatment Centers---they prefer acrylic because some people are allergic to natural yarns and acrylic is washable.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Rugs ,with HUGE needles !


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Some wool is machine washable too


----------

